# My kitty LOVES whipped cream is a little bad for her?



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

My little 4 month old kitty now LOVES any time I come home with starbucks and if I put my cup down she will start licking the whipped cream and when I go open a can of whipped cream and start spraying it, she knows the sound and comes running to me for some lol it's funny. My previous cat did the same thing, is it bad for them? Do any of your cats like whipped cream or weird things? haha


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Well it is dairy.. I mean, I don't think a little will harm him, especially if he likes it so much. My cat likes to lick out my empty ice cream bowl, etc. I'm sure she would like whipped cream, if I ever had any.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If I use whip cream EVERYONE gets a taste.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

It isn't particularly good for cats due to the sugar and processed dairy. That said, a small taste occasionally shouldn't hurt.


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

haha sweet thanks its so cute


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, a little bit won't hurt! Ellie goes nuts when she knows I'm eating Goldfish or Flamin Hot Cheetos (although I don't share, except maybe a lick of a Goldfish)... and one day I dropped one of the cheetos and she went in for it. Her reaction was priceless, to say the least. Haha


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Cheetos are like crunchy GOLD around here.When I open a bag I have cats climbing me like a tree....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Same here! They go CRAZY for those gold nuggets of crack!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am going to have to get some Cheetos and see how my crew reacts. Everything in the name of science, of course!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

My poor deprived cats have never tried a Cheeto because Mom doesn't like them.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I also give a little of whipped cream, ice cream, string cheese I think the idea is "a little." And they are satisfied with the little taste.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Guess I'm the oddball, my cats don't get human food from me at all. I really messed up once when I made a mistake of feeding them canned tuna, so no more! Can't eat tuna in peace or without some kitty staring at me the whole time, and me guarding my sandwich, lol.

If you're worried about it, I'd check out the ingredient list on your whipped cream since it can vary from various types. There may also be some stabilizers like carageenan which is a controversial thing, but that's also in a lot of wet cat food, anyway. Your best bet is to give such treats sparingly, I'd guess, but I realize how we all love to indulge our in our cats, too, lol.

How about offering small bits of real cream instead? I'm guessing they love it due to the fatty content...?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I imagine they love for the same reasons I do. It tastes freaking AWESOME!! 

Same with Cheetos, salt &vinegar potato chips, steak, French fries.......... and everything else I enjoy that isn't a vegetable.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Guess I'm the oddball, my cats don't get human food from me at all. I really messed up once when I made a mistake of feeding them canned tuna, so no more! Can't eat tuna in peace or without some kitty staring at me the whole time, and me guarding my sandwich, lol.
> 
> If you're worried about it, I'd check out the ingredient list on your whipped cream since it can vary from various types. There may also be some stabilizers like carageenan which is a controversial thing, but that's also in a lot of wet cat food, anyway. Your best bet is to give such treats sparingly, I'd guess, but I realize how we all love to indulge our in our cats, too, lol.
> 
> How about offering small bits of real cream instead? I'm guessing they love it due to the fatty content...?



I'm with you Tabb, I never give Loki ANY of my food regardless of what it is. Just because I don't want to be hassled when I am trying to eat. It worked really well, he will watch but he won't try to beg food or climb all over me to get it anymore 

He can have his kitty treats, I will have my human treats!

As for the dairy small amounts are ok but just be careful because some cats are more sensitive to it than others. I had a shift last week with a client who has 13 cats (trying to help her adopt a few out!) and her daughter left half a bowl of milk on the ground and there was liquid cat poo EVERYWHERE. 

So definitely something to do in moderation


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, yes, forgot some kitties could also be lactose intolerant, so scratch that cream idea. My two don't really care for dairy except raw goat's milk...and yup, that's high fat as well, so it must be yummy to them.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Ellie goes nuts when she knows I'm eating Goldfish or Flamin Hot Cheetos (although I don't share, except maybe a lick of a Goldfish)...


Haha, my Gypsy won't leave me alone when I'm eating Annie's Cheddar Bunnies.. she'll sit and stare at me and inch closer to the bag/box, as if I can't see her, until I hold one out for her to lick..


----------

